# Silverleaf Fox River



## irisheaven (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone stayed in buildings N or K?  How about units 111 or 144?

Also, what's there to do close by?  I think Starved Rock's out that way. Anything else pretty close?

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Jimster (Mar 31, 2006)

*Silverleaf*

I used to own at Fox River.  All the buildings are the same.  For what miniscule difference between buildings exist each has an offset by the other.  One might be 20 feet closer to the pool and be offset by the other one that is closer to the office area.  As for things to do, well you can watch the golfers or the goofers.  Starved Rock is about 30 miles away.  It is not a real convenient location.  If you want to do the resort activities, its fine.  They have horeeback riding, 5 holes of golf, swimming, fishing, and assorted crafts.  They have a prison in Sheridan too, if you want to visit someone there LOL.  As a matter of fact, that's about all there is in Sheridan.  Just go to Norway (that's the town-not the country) and turn on their little back road and wind around for awhile.  If you miss the turn off, don't worry because you can just try the other road in town. lol  BTW I have stayed in both of those buildings- I believe they are at the top of the circle drive that has all the other buildings on it.  The one piece of advice I can give you is you want to stay on the middle level or the top level of the building.  They all have 3 levels and the bottom level is below the level of the approach from the parking lot.  I like the middle level which is the same as the parking lot, but if you get some noisy people above you, then you might not get any sleep.  The noise is more likely than you might expect because Silverleaf tends to market to a different class of people than the typical TS and the walls and ceilings are not effectively soundproofed.  Oh yes, and there are no elevators.  You might try the fish fry in Yorkville on a Friday night.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 31, 2006)

*???*

Sharon- you list yourself as an owner at Fox River.  Is this your first time there?


----------



## irisheaven (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, I do own at Fox River, and this will be my first visit there.  I bought two weeks off of e-bay last month for a great price. Our first week there will start next weekend. I know the M/F are a little high, but I figured that since I live about 40 mins away I'd get use out of the bonus time and day usage. 

I know the things to do around my area & chicago, but I've never gone that far south/west before. I'm hoping we can do a few things that are close to the resort.

Thanks for your advice.
Sarah


----------



## geekette (Mar 31, 2006)

We were there over last Labor Day and considered going canoeing - there were several places that had canoes for rent.  But, we ended up not feeling like it, and lazed around at the resort.  The indoor pool was very comfortable but the outdoor pool was kept really cold.  

There wasn't much around, but that's ok with us - we like driving around and exploring small towns.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 31, 2006)

*Silverleaf*

If all  you want to do is relax around the resort its ok.  You can play their 5 holes of gold a couple times and its free.  It's hard to beat those green fees.  If you want to trade it or use it as a homebase its not very good.  I recently saw one unit there listed with "buy it now" for .02 cents.  Humorously enough, there was a .01 bid who didn't want to take the next big step.  If you are close enough for day use, you'll get your money out of it.  If you want to use it to go to their other resorts with bonus time, it is ok too.  But the MF are definitely too high.


----------



## Leturno (Apr 7, 2006)

*Things to do within 1 hour of Fox River Resort*



			
				irisheaven said:
			
		

> Has anyone stayed in buildings N or K?  How about units 111 or 144?
> 
> Also, what's there to do close by?  I think Starved Rock's out that way. Anything else pretty close?
> 
> ...



I had to look at the resort map to refresh my memory. I knew Building O overlooks the 4th tee. Buildings N and K are smack dab in the center of the resort between the two pools. I have stayed in ground floor units in Building K and I been in 2nd floor (curb level units) in Building O. A unit in Building N was being used as the model so being below, next to or above the model would be quiet at night. Unit 111 in Building K is most likely a top floor unit. You will have stairs to walk. Unit 144 is a curb level unit on the second floor. It is in the middle of the building and you will have no stairs to walk.

Enjoy the list of things to do below!

Scott

Regarding things to do:
You live in area so you will know much of this already. This is a list I made for a TUG posting and since then I have posted it to the Silverleaf Owners Group on yahoo. If you have anything to add let me know and I will update the list.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Silverleaf_Timeshare_Owners

At the resort there is a free 5 hole 3 par golf course which is
really quite nice. There is also horse back riding($), mini golf
(free), canoeing(free), fishing(free), 2 pools (one indoor & one
outdoor) and two rec centers (one just for adults).

Near the resort we saw a go cart place, we didn't go to it. They appear to have races there but there is a sign about renting go carts.

There is also the Norway Museum in the town of Norway.

FIREWORKS! - The resort also told us that there is a very large 4th
of July fireworks display near the resort. We went to this towns 4th of July celebration and fireworks display and we enjoyed ourselves. The celebration is definately 'small town' so you have to enjoy that. The fireworks display was very nice and bigger then you might expect.

Please understand that the resort is about 30 miles from nowhere. But
within the area of 30 to 60 miles there is a lot. Everything from
some terrific state parks with lots of opertunities to hike or bike
to Casino's and even and extreme sports park.

I will try to provide some web sites that will point you in the right
direction. If anything strikes your fancy I might be able to give you
additional information.

State Parks -
This page provides maps, photos and directions for visiting Starved
Rock State Park and its lesser known southern neighbor, Matthiessen
State Park
http://www.iit.edu/~travel/srsp.html
(Mattiessen is my favorite but a more difficult hike with lots of
stairs.)

Starved Rock State Park - Official DNR webite
http://dnr.state.il.us/lands/landmgt/parks/i&m/east/starve/park.htm
Some Starved Rock History -
http://www.museum.state.il.us/muslink/nat_amer/post/htmls/arch_starv.h
tml

Matthiessen State Park - Official DNR webite  << Scott's favorite!
http://dnr.state.il.us/lands/Landmgt/PARKS/R1/mttindex.htm

Watch the operation of a lock and dam and see tow boats navigate
through the Starved Rock Lock.
http://www.mvr.usace.army.mil/IllwwyVC/illinoiswaterw/IllinoisWaterway
VC.htm

Joliet or Aurora - Lots to do
NASCAR?? - Chicagoland Speedway, Joliet, IL
http://www.chicagolandspeedway.com/cgi-bin/r.cgi/index.html

Baseball? - Joliet Jackhammers
http://www.jackhammerbaseball.com/
Baseball? - Kane County Courars
http://www.kccougars.com/

Casino's - Harrah's in Joliet
http://www.harrahs.com/our_casinos/jol/
Casino's - Empress in Joliet
http://www.argosycasinos.com/property/joliet/joliet_home.asp

Casino's - Hollywood Casino in Aurora
http://www.hollywoodcasinoaurora.com/

Rialto Square Theater in Joliet
http://www.rialtosquare.com/
This former vaudeville movie palace built during the "Golden Age" of
movies, made its debut in May of 1926. The Rialto is now considered
one of the most architecturally significant theaters in the nation,
and is on the National Register of Historic Places. The Rialto
continues in its tradition as a performing arts center, hosting
nearly 100 events a year. Notable performers include; Ray Charles,
Kenny Rogers, Barbara Mandrell, and Bill Cosby. Theater-goers can
enjoy repeat performances such as the "Nutcracker" and stage
productions of "Oliver". Tours of the 1,900 seat theater are
available, as well as mini-concerts on the famous Barton Grande
Theater Pipe Organ. Call (815) 726-7171.

Paramount Theater in Aurora
http://www.paramountarts.com/

Extreme Sports - Challenge Park in Joliet
http://www.challengepark.com/home.asp
Go to the Xtreme! There's nothing like it anywhere on the
planet...Challenge Park Xtreme. Paintball, BMX racing, Skateboarding,
In-line and Mountain Biking...150 acres of pure adrenalin fun.

Skydiving - Skydive Chicago Ottawa, IL
http://www.skydivechicago.com/

Morton Arboretum in Lisle, IL
http://www.mortonarb.org/

Naperville:
Visit Naperville
http://www.visitnaperville.com
The Carillon Bell Tower
http://www.visitnaperville.com/Carillon/index.htm
NAPERVILLE RIVERWALK
http://www.napervilleparks.org/
DUPAGE CHILDREN'S MUSEUM
http://www.dupagechildrensmuseum.org/
NAPER SETTLEMENT
http://www.napersettlement.org/
Naperville Shopping
http://www.naperville.net/downtown_new.cfm
Downtown Naperville, with its picture-postcard shopping and dining
areas, boasts one of the most exciting downtown shopping districts in
DuPage County. As diverse as it is lively, downtown Naperville has
always been a center for business, dining and shopping in the western
Chicago suburbs. The thriving downtown area is a model shopping and
dining Mecca, with a mix of nationally recognized retail names and
unique locally owned shops.

Any of these above you will want to do a Mapquest map from the resort
to make sure that these are within your comfort level to drive to.
Some are a bit far but all of this stuff is a lot closer then driving
all the way to downtown Chicago.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 8, 2006)

*rafting*

Last time I was there I saw a brochure about white water rafting on the Illinois River.  I don't know if they are still in business but it may be possible.  Having done several class 4 rapids previously, I can't imagine that you're looking at anything but a class 2 or maybe 3.  So, I didn't pursue it.


----------



## Leturno (Apr 9, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> Last time I was there I saw a brochure about white water rafting on the Illinois River.  I don't know if they are still in business but it may be possible.  Having done several class 4 rapids previously, I can't imagine that you're looking at anything but a class 2 or maybe 3.  So, I didn't pursue it.



I will have to look it up. I would imagine that it would be below one of the dams.

Fox River Resort just opened their new building containing the new Registration Center and Recreation Center. They gave up some square footage but the building is nice looking and shows well. It is located near the outdoor pool and miniture golf course and is on your left after you enter past the guard shack.

Scott


----------

